
Good sleep, good learning, good life - maximveksler
http://www.supermemo.com/articles/sleep.htm
======
antirez
I and my wife co-sleep with my daughter that is now almost 4 months old, this
worked very well for us, basically she sleeps the whole night, interrupting us
just when she needs some milk. However because she is breastfed it is pretty
natural because of co-sleeping so my wife just let she start getting the milk
and fall asleep again after a few second.

Surely it does not work for everybody but when it works it means to have small
children without having sleep depravation, so I suggest to try this approach
of breastfeeding + co-sleeping for sure.

Btw we also don't use an alarm clock, but always go to bed around 00:00, and
get up before 9:00 more or less automatically. When we don't sleep enough for
some reason, the reality is that we lose a lot _more_ time compared to the 9
hours of sleep as you are basically useless after noon because already too
tired to really do great work (btw we actually sleep 8 hours, 1 hour is some
pre-post bed time).

IMHO sleep depravation is very very linked to procrastination.

~~~
purephase
We tried this (our daughter is almost 6 months old) but every bloody doctor,
nurse, family member etc. that we discussed this with put the every living
terror in us about accidentally killing her.

The baby slept well, we did not.

~~~
Evgeny
_every bloody doctor, nurse, family member etc. that we discussed this with
put the every living terror in us about accidentally killing her_

The reason is probably
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudden_infant_death_syndrome> \- no one is
exactly sure why some babies dies without a visible reason, but there are some
correlations.

 _Sharing a bed with parents or other siblings may increase risk for SIDS, but
the mechanism remains unclear_

<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20148046> _The risk of Sudden Infant Death
Syndrome (SIDS) has fallen dramatically in the "Back to Sleep" era; however,
half the cases now occur when the infant has been sleeping in bed with another
person._

~~~
tsewlliw
"Safe Sleep". Hopefully that campaign of education will eliminate the idea
that these infants are just randomly dying and promote -- the mechanism is not
unclear, just nobody wants to tell a grieving parent that they are responsible
for death of their child.

~~~
antirez
Are you sure? We are talking about children that after autopsy are not found
with a clear cause of death. See the wikipedia page about that.

------
gmurphy
I've struggled with sleep issues since I was a small child; even after doing
all the reasonable exercise/caffeine/no-bright-lights things people
recommended, my brain sometimes just wouldn't shut down. After some
introspection, I came to realize that my body seemed be on a 25 hour day, and
it just wanted to stay awake an hour later each time.

Then I read gwern's article on melatonin[1], and it changed everything. I
don't get the shorter sleep he describes, but I take it once or twice a week
to give me what feels like complete control over my sleep cycle. In addition
the alertness/grumpiness benefits, it is truly great just being able to go to
sleep and wake up at the same time as my wife (who seems to be on a 23-hour
day).

[1] <http://www.gwern.net/Melatonin>

~~~
huggah
I'm frustrated at how frequently gwern is assumed to be male. If you aren't
sure of someone's gender, please use gender-neutral pronouns. So many of her
articles have been posted to HN lately, yet I've only seen masculine pronouns
used to refer to her.

~~~
gmurphy
Gwern is male; not only is Gwern a boy's name, making it a reasonable
assumption, but he publicly declares himself as male.

For example:

<https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/about>

<http://www.last.fm/user/gwern>

------
vanderZwan
" _It is everyone's dream to wake up fresh, happy, and ready for action on a
daily basis. Sadly, in the modern world, only a small minority lives that
dream. Yet the dream is within reach for most healthy people given a bit of
knowledge, and a readiness to make some lifestyle sacrifice_."

If I click print is says 203 pages. That is not "a bit of knowledge" - not
that I mind to spend time on what looks to be a very interesting an well-
researched read.. Luckily he gives a TL;DR summary himself:

" _In the presented algorithm, you try to stick to your optimum bedtime and
waking time every day. You establish a protected zone in the evening to favor
phase advance (minimum light, computers, stress, excitement, etc.). You wake
up to bright sunlight and use morning exercise to advance the phase in the
morning. You ingest caffeine only in the morning. You avoid alcohol in the
evening. If you nap, you nap early. If your phase keeps shifting, you add more
light and exercise in the morning. You also extend your protected zone in the
evening. In emergency, when you fear falling out of synch, you could
occasionally use melatonin in the evening, or delicate sounds in the morning
as the minimum effective departure from the free running sleep principle_."

~~~
Swizec
> You ingest caffeine only in the morning.

But that makes no sense. Caffeine binds to adenosine receptors, which have to
do with how sleepy you are. But they aren't doing anything in the morning as
you've just woken up (think of them as a counter of how long you've been
awake).

Any coffee before lunch is just a placebo really.

From wikipedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adenosine> > Caffeine's
principal mode of action is as an antagonist of adenosine receptors in the
brain.

I mean, if you're only going to drink caffeine in the morning you might as
well go without. No need for the sweats, frequent visits to the loo and
dehydration if you're not even going to use its upsides.

~~~
robinh
"But they aren't doing anything in the morning as you've just woken up (think
of them as a counter of how long you've been awake"

How so? If you wake up sleepy and groggy and all that, then what
neuroreceptors are we talking about?

~~~
yareally
I would guess they're one of the few lucky people that wake up feeling
refreshed and perky in the morning. Me, I feel like zombie usually the first
30-45mins unless I have some caffeine shortly after waking up.

~~~
Swizec
Not at all, I've just realised that waiting for a bit works better than
drinking caffeine.

Exercise helps greatly as well.

------
mhurron
A little bit of exercise is something many people are lacking.

I have had a long commute (1.5h one way) for a little over a year now. Not
long into it I noticed that I wasn't sleeping well. Not that I was sleeping
that well to begin with but it got worse.

My day was sit in the car, sit at a desk, sit in the car, sit at a desk at
home. My weekends were basically sit at a desk at home with some various
chores sprinkled around.

So I bought a cheap exercise bike. I use it about 20 minutes when I wake up,
and 20 minutes when I get home. I sleep far better. I don't wake up all bright
eyed but I've never been a morning person. However once I do get up I feel
like I'm well rested. I also don't feel like I'm going to fall asleep in the
middle of the afternoon, or worse during the drive home, anymore either.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
1.5 hours each way, 3 hours a day, 15 hours a week, 750 hours a year. That's
31 days of commuting.

My advice is either change jobs or move home, that commute isn't sustainable,
you will end up ruining your health, relationships and work.

~~~
mhurron
Saw this reply coming. Already looking at moving.

Thing is, I wasn't sleeping the greatest before this job. The place I was at
before was less than 30 minute commute. I needed the exercise either way.

The exercise bike was a much cheaper change as well.

~~~
imcqueen
I used to commute an hour each way, but we moved and I'm now back to 25
minutes door to door. There's nothing better than getting time back in your
day.

When I was commuting I witnessed on at least two occasions people exercising
in traffic. Literally one hand on the wheel, one hand holding a small weight.
The bike sounds much safer, but I definitely agree that exercise is key to
feeling energized.

------
TwistedWeasel
Maybe co-sleeping is great for some families, maybe not for others. My kids (4
and 2) are impossible to sleep next to, they wriggle and kick and force me to
the edge of the bed. In their own rooms they sleep just fine but they are
still the primary cause of any bad sleep patterns I have.

I consider both my children to be fairly good sleepers but they still get up
at 6am every day no matter what and when one of them is sick, or teething, or
just too wired to sleep then multiple wake ups per night are possible, even if
they go back to sleep without intervention I still wake up myself.

I could do any number of things to help improve my own sleep patterns but they
are all moot until my kids get older.

~~~
whyleyc
In terms of getting up too early in the morning some friends of mine have had
good success with a Gro-Clock which gives children a visual indicator of when
it's ok to get up:

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gro-Clock-HJ008-Gro-Clock-
Trainer/dp...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gro-Clock-HJ008-Gro-Clock-
Trainer/dp/B002APJCNE)

~~~
alexkus
Yep, we hear our daughter shuffling around in bed, sighing and generally being
restless and then at bang on 7am there's the sound of her getting out of bed
and running in to our room shouting "Mummy, Daddy, the sun came up!"

------
will_work4tears
I've been weightlifting and lack of sleep has really limited my strength gains
quite a bit. Food + Sleep can get you far, but Food with (4-5 hours of) Sleep
isn't nearly as good.

Performance at work isn't that depressed though, oddly enough.

Anyway, I have a 10 month son that is teething or likewise going through some
sleep pattern changes of some sort, and I can't exactly control that!

Sleep is important though, enjoy the fact that you probably have more control
over it than I do.

------
lucb1e
I don't get this. Skimming over it, I see it tells me something in yellow,
centered and bolded text, and then goes on to refute why it's not true. I
can't see a hint that it's a common myth or anything, it's presented as the
truth at first. So either it's a horrible article (guide?) to look through
without reading entirely, or I don't get it. TLDR anyone?

~~~
lrhot9
Learning more about the author might convince you that it's worth reading:
[http://www.wired.com/medtech/health/magazine/16-05/ff_woznia...](http://www.wired.com/medtech/health/magazine/16-05/ff_wozniak?currentPage=all)

~~~
lucb1e
Had to rush to catch a bus, would have read more thoroughly any other time.

------
kzahel
I used to use this guy's program for palm pilot when memorizing some foreign
language vocabulary. It was a pretty nice program and he put a lot of thought
into the repetition and spacing algorithm. The author seems to think that
memorization is the most important thing in the world, the justification being
that things can only have subconscious connections once memorized. If only all
my problems could be solved by memorizing facts!

~~~
drivers99
His was one of the first (if not the first?) computerized SRS (spaced
repetition systems) out there (flash cards methods existed, such as the
Lietner box system). It's non-free though. There are several more modern
alternatives out there. Most people I know (who are into SRS programs) use
Anki: www.ankisrs.net

You can even download pre-made decks from within the app (it's something like
File->download->shared deck) that other people have made available for all
kinds of topics (heavy emphasis on foreign languages).

------
whiddershins
I mostly have the habit/ability to sleep exactly 8 hours from whenever I go to
bed, regardless of the time of day or time zone, with no alarm clock.

I had much insomnia as a teenager and through age ~24. Even as a child, for
who-knows what reason, I would resist sleep. While living alone, and working
for myself, I decided to try free running sleep. Within a couple of months my
sleep normalized to exactly 8 hours (who knew???), regardless of when I went
to bed (which could be as ridiculously late as 6 or 11 am, I might run get a
cup of coffee from the corner diner and enjoy a little morning air before
going to sleep)

Now, 15 years later, I still tend to sleep exactly 8 hours. It is less
reliable because I no longer live alone, and occasionally jet-lag or work
excitement will defeat me, but all in all the free sleeping approach makes me
very happy. My policy is to only use an alarm when I have a specific
appointment which I don't want to miss, and to keep my phones etc. silent
while sleeping.

------
TheLarch
"One cannot eat one's cake and have it too"

This reverse version of the common idiom (to have one's cake and eat it too)
is what got the Unabomber caught. Ted Kacynzski had a habit of saying it that
way, and his brother saw it in his manifesto.

------
ngokevin
A good point to take away is the concept of "free running sleep". Going to
sleep only when you are tired and waking up only naturally. The author says
this is a way to feel refreshed every day waking up.

~~~
daenz
> The greatest shortcoming of free running sleep is that it will often result
> in cycles longer than 24 hours. This eliminates free running sleep from a
> wider use in society.

------
louischatriot
For a few months, I've been working some serious hours and as a result slept
about 5-6 hours per week nights. For one week now I've forced myself to sleep
8 hours even during the weeks, and noticed my productivity shoot up. It is
worth it!

Tldr of the article: [http://tldr.io/tldrs/5123bba2793151711c00001b/good-
sleep-goo...](http://tldr.io/tldrs/5123bba2793151711c00001b/good-sleep-good-
learning-good-life)

------
PlusSeven
"Alarm clocks are bad for learning!", but is there any good ways to avoid the
alarm clocks? I even feel uncomfortable without the alarms.

~~~
PuercoPop
There is, it is called sleeping early.

------
plnewman
I dislike sleep and wish I did not have to do it.

------
swah
I have to wonder though, since I have several "issues" (waking up tired, lower
back pain, tense in the shoulders, bruxism, procrastination, ...) in moderate
intensity, if I should just "man up".

~~~
Tichy
How do you "man up" against sleep deprivation? I think in general you
shouldn't man up against your own body.

I'm actually fascinated by this: popular mythology seems to push the "man up"
principle for getting things done. But the real challenges I see are longterm
sustainability, managing your resources properly to get through long
tasks/projects.

Maybe it is because movies lend themselves more to the "man up once and
achieve a break through" type of stories than to the "act sensibly and
continue for a looong time".

Think learning piano: you can not man up and force yourself to learn piano in
a 48h sleepless session (I assume :-)). You have to practice continuously for
years. Sticking to it is the really hard part. Maning up for short bursts of
time is actually easy.

------
snake_plissken
Just read the alcohol part...whatttttttt? I fear we are all doomed. I can't
remember the last weekend where I didn't go out and get drunk to some medium
to very high degree on both nights...

~~~
robinh
Er, that is not at all something all people do.

------
swah
If I wake up before the alarm clock, should I avoid going back to sleep until
it rings? (suppose this time is around 30 min)

------
wiradikusuma
A bit meta, it's almost 1am in here and I'm reading this. Such an irony.

~~~
mwill
Australia or Asia? ; ) Hello from your West Australia GMT+8 cousin!

~~~
wiradikusuma
KL :) Btw your profile is empty!

------
readme
> "This contraptions showed that it takes an average of 3 weeks to kill a rat
> by sleep deprivation (or some 5 months by REM sleep deprivation
> alone)(Rechtschaffen 1998[7])"

It's a good thing rats don't code.

------
gordaco
Interestingly, this article told me a LOT of things that I've already
discovered on my own, and another few things that make me feel very relieved,
since I thought that I was doing it all wrong. It seems that everyone but me
is, ha! Ok, just kidding, but not so much. I've realized that I feel a lot
better since I stopped doing what everyone does and started doing what my body
tells me to do.

First of all: I hate sleeping. No, really. Since I was like 9 years old.
Sleeping feels good, or more exactly, going to sleep when you're sleepy feels
good; but there are so many things to do through the day, that feel much
better! Be it reading, studying, watching movies, any kind of game
(videogames, board games, sports, you name it), or anything you like. Yeah,
I've wished I didn't need to sleep since I was very young. Not too long after,
I realized the harsh truth: not getting enough sleep is far worse than "waste"
many hours in bed. You feel like shit (especially in the morning, just after
artificially waking up), you perform worse on everything you do, and there are
a few health issues.

Of course, for most of my life I've been under the same bane than everyone:
school and work create artificial constraints to sleeping schedules, so
through all my life I've done very unwise things. I remember a period of
several months when I slept twice a day from four to eight: once AM, once PM.
It's actually a relatively benign schedule compared to other things I've done.

So, I decided to tackle the problem, and now there are several things I do,
with good results:

1) The article speaks against this, but try to go to sleep at about the same
time everyday. What does this mean? Well, if your "sleeping time" is near but
you don't feel tired at all (or you think you won't feel tired because it
hasn't been an intense day), you may want to A) turn off as many lights as
possible, and yes, this specifically includes computers, TV and phones (by the
way, how many of you don't turn off the phone when you go to sleep? Please,
don't do that to yourself!); and B) go for a walk and/or moderate exercise for
about 30 minutes to tire you a little. Even walking through the rooms of your
house might do the trick, actually.

2) In the adjustment phase (the article tells you how to do this; free-running
sleep with little to no physical activity during a holiday week does the job
for me), try to create a schedule that makes you get up a good 2-3 hours
before you have to actually start preparing to go to work. I.e., if you would
get up at 7 to immediately have breakfast as fast as possible, then take a
shower and go to job with minimal "waste" of time, then schedule your sleep so
that you get up at 5 or even a little sooner. This has some benefits like
giving you quiet time to do whatever you want before work (I usually study);
but more importantly, it ensures completely that, if one day you feel like you
need a little more sleep, you can stay in bed as long as you want, and you'll
be wide awake and energetic through all the day (however, try to increase your
exercise that day, so that you'll feel tired and go to bed as soon as
possible, thus not breaking your schedule. I've noted than a single day of not
getting enough sleep may wreak havoc in your schedule, so this is actually
quite important). This means, however, that you must go to bed soon, i.e.: say
good-bye to your night life. I understand that this may put off many people,
but at least try to think about this trade-off and which are your priorities.
3) This is my "secret weapon" that may also put off many people: no caffeine.
Never in my life have I had any significant intake of caffeine, since I don't
like coffee and I don't have coke that often. I'm not sure about how might
this affect my schedule, but I'm confident that heavy coffee drinkers will
have sleep problems despite their tolerance (they may not acknowledge it,
since needing an alarm clock is widely not perceived as a huge sleep problem).

I used to think that I was a non-24. Not any more! I just had a poor schedule
and didn't know how to train my body to shorten a little my circadian rhythm
(again, the article speaks about this). I also used to think that I was
clearly an owl, but I currently sleep from about 20 to 4, and it's by far the
most stable schedule I've ever had. It feels so good to be free from the
tyranny of the alarm clock.

------
mikevm
I'm glad to see Piotr updating some of the older articles @ supermemo.com.

For those not familiar with Piotr or SuperMemo: it was the first spaced
repetition software, based on his research many years ago. An early version of
his spaced-repetition algorithm has been released to the wild, and is being
used in some form in some free spaced-repetition software such as Mnemosyne
and Anki.

SuperMemo is written in Delphi, and the latest version is 15 (released last
year -- I was a beta tester). It is notoriously complex, and has a very very
steep learning curve. However, you can in fact start using it very quickly if
you stick to the basic interface mode (you can change modes from Beginner to
Professional). Before I started using it, I'd spent weeks reading the articles
@ supermemo.com and I learned a lot (I highly recommend reading his articles).
Note: the reason the UI of SM15 is horrendous is because Piotr is the one
developing it (he's also a die-hard user), and he doesn't seem to care much
about the UI since it seems to do exactly what he needs it to do ;-).

One of the more interesting features that SuperMemo has that other spaced-
repetition apps don't is something called "Incremental Reading"
([http://supermemo.com/help/read.htm#What_is_incremental_readi...](http://supermemo.com/help/read.htm#What_is_incremental_reading.3F)).
It lets you import articles (say, from Wikipedia), and read them in chunks,
while extracting parts of the articles you want to "remember" further and
furhter, this is how it works:

1\. You import an article using the import tool.

2\. The article comes up every once in a while as part of your spaced-
repetition routine. You read a part of it and you may extract a paragraph that
you believe contains information that you want to learn/remember. This
paragraph gets colored (so you know in the future which ones you've
extracted). Once you're bored, you skip the article and move on to the next
repetition element.

3\. Both the article (as long as you haven't dismissed it) and the bits you
have extracted may come up in your daily spaced-reptition routine. This way
you get to process the article itself (extracting more chunks, as needed), and
work on the extracted chunks until there is no more to extract.

4\. Ideally you should be left with a bunch of sentences, as simple as
possible which you will probably have to rewrite (he gives tips on how to do
it here: <http://supermemo.com/articles/20rules.htm>). At this point you will
reformulate sentences into Q & A form. SuperMemo lets you select a word and
choose "extract cloze" or something like that, it will automatically add a Q &
A item where the question is the sentence with the missing word, and you have
to complete it.

I have to be honest, I have used SuperMemo in the past with great success, but
now as a busy University student, I really have no time to reformulate
knowledge so that it's in proper form, nor do I have time to actually do the
repetitions every day as it requires a lot of self-discipline. One more thing
that I dislike about SuperMemo is the fact that all data elements are in HTML
(it's based on an IE browser control), so it is very limited when it comes to
making clozes of mathematical expressions (I get around some of the problems
by using TTH [<http://hutchinson.belmont.ma.us/tth/]>).

Note that they also have another company which releases a product called
SuperMemo UX (<http://www.supermemo.eu/supermemo_ux>) which uses .NET and the
SM15 algorithm, but it is not developed by Piotr himself (SM15 is). It looks
like UX much less flexible, and probably mostly geared to learning vocabulary
using the pre-made packages they sell on their website.

------
ahoyhere
This article looks like a really amazing resource. I haven't read it all but
did a little Cmd+Fing to see if it broached the following topic, and it
didn't, so I thought I'd chime in in case somebody else was where I was with
these particular sleep issues:

I used to have no problems sleeping at all, falling asleep whenever I wanted
to, staying asleep all night, sleeping through noises… until I had mono for
the second time and developed chronic fatigue syndrome. The worst symptom was
inability to fall asleep, to stay asleep, and the crazy health impact that had
(take a normal person and poke them til they wake up several times a night and
they will soon develop the symptoms of fibromyalgia).

I would get tired, but never sleepy; none of the usual sleep hygiene stuff
helped. I had no racing thoughts, I wasn't lying in bed thinking about all the
bad things I'd done or reliving my day. I'd come to grips with all that stuff
a long time ago. There was nothing wrong with me psychologically, it was like
my body was broken.

I couldn't exercise because of the CFS, I'd be wiped out for days (but not
sleeping). Quit caffeine, no help. Warm milk, tea, green tea extract, eyemask,
earplugs, whatever, nothing helped. I would start to fall asleep and the
slightest sound or movement would wake me. Or a stray thought as I started to
drift. Again, not an _important_ thought but I might start dreaming about
sofas and where to put the sofa and then BAM, I'd wake up, like somebody
ripped the sweet blanket of sleep away from me by main force. Not only would I
be awake, I'd be unbearably furious. Sleep deprivation creates an inability to
regulate emotion.

Even my body temperature was out of whack, getting cold and warm (yet never
warm enough) at all the wrong times. This is one of the major signs of true
delayed sleep phase disorder as opposed to psychological or chemical insomnia.
(The original article does touch on this but doesn't describe the details: if
your morning temperature is very low, and your evening temperature warmer,
that's out of whack. My temperature on first waking used to be 96.5 - 97 F,
and evening I'd get quite hot, although never above 98 F even though for all
of my previous life I'd always been bang on 98.6 F.)

After months of this torture, I finally figured out that it was CFS. I found a
book that absolutely gave me back my life: From Fatigued to Fantastic. I got
my doctor to prescribe the author's recommendation for sleep troubles (after
trying the herbal stuff and experiencing a paradoxical effect).

The sleep recommendations alone gave me at least an 75% improvement in quality
of life:

Trazodone is one of only two drugs known to improve _sleep architecture_ \--
it's not a hypnotic, it doesn't knock you out, it actually helps you spend
more time in deep sleep.

Melatonin at just 300mcg (MICROgram, not mg) to do the "knock out" portion.

Big doses of magnesium at night (I prefer the fizzy Austrian tablets and now I
import them). Helps both with sleep, and muscle pain/stiffness from CFS/FM.

For unknown reasons, this current winter has been brutal to me. I've been sick
constantly and tired, tired, tired despite the fact that Philadelphia gets at
least 3x the sun that Vienna does in the winter and despite the fact that I am
taking mega doses of b-vitamins which always helped before. Also I am a lot
happier here and work stress is much reduced. Still… exhausted. all. the.
time.

Over Christmas, my (Austrian) neurologist mother-in-law heard my winter
symptoms and said "You have low serotonin. I want you to be on Welbutrin or
Cymbalta _." (_ she obviously used the Austrian brand names.)

I said, "But I'm not depressed." (And indeed, I am not, plus the 2 meds above
were totally doing the trick in terms of falling asleep. The key is that I am
too tired to do what I want to do… but I still really want to do it.)

She told me, "That doesn't matter. Low serotonin can simply be a physical
deficiency and not emotional."

I said, "OK, but I'm not taking Welbutrin or Cymbalta."

The trazodone I'm on has no "hangover" effect. It doesn't build up in the body
and it's not addicting at the doses I take. These other drugs, though, can be
opening a serious can of worms.

So with permission from my actual doctor, I got an herbal supplement with huge
doses of B vitamins, St John's Wort, Suntheanine (green tea extract), and
GABA. This replaced my existing B-vitamin complex. Plus I started taking huge
doses of vitamin D because my blood serum levels were ridiculously low
(despite the extra sun!) and got my 10,000 lux SAD light habit back in gear.

HUGE improvement.

I have been able to reduce my trazodone dose by 33% and some nights I don't
even need the melatonin. I actually get tired and fall asleep like a normal
person. Can't tell you how amazing that is after 3 years of sleep problems.
(Most amazingly, I have even slept once or twice without earplugs… something I
thought I'd never be able to do again. EVER.)

The 10,000 lux SAD light, the Vitamin D, and the herbal supplement has been an
enormous improvement. The elements alone don't do the trick for me (I tried),
but all 3 in combination make my life so much better.

~~~
pstuart
Trazadone and melatonin have helped tremendously in my sleep as well.

For vitamin D you should make sure you get vitamin K in there too:

[http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/about-vitamin-d/vitamin-d-
cof...](http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/about-vitamin-d/vitamin-d-cofactors/)

<http://examine.com/supplements/Vitamin+D/#thingstoknow>

~~~
MDS100
Yes, this exactly.

------
LatvjuAvs
Le men discovers a way to live, must be the truth, must save everyone. Puts
cape on...

Still, opinion, opinions are fun :)

------
govindkabra
omg, how many charts this page has... i fell asleep just scrolling through the
page.

